#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Кула сутта и уничтожение семей.

## Zom

> Вот бы нам в Питере собрать четырех монахов что бы тоже подношение Сангхе можно было делать.


Так что ж вы пропустили-то - 2-го июня была такая возможность ,)




> Один с сошкой, семеро с ложкой?


“Господин, не восхваляет ли Благословенный различными способами сочувствие к семьям, защиту семей, сострадание к семьям?”

“Да, градоначальник, Татхагата восхваляет различными способами сочувствие к семьям, защиту семей, сострадание к семьям”.

“Тогда зачем же, Господин, Благословенный странствует с большой Сангхой монахов во времена голода и нехватки, когда посев погублен и превратился в солому. Благословенный практикует ради уничтожения семей, ради причинения горя семьям, ради разрушения семей”.

“Я помню прошлое на девяносто один цикл существования вселенной тому назад, градоначальник, но я не вспоминаю ни единой семьи, которая была бы разрушена лишь из-за подношения приготовленной еды. Напротив, все те богатые семьи что есть, с большим богатством и имуществом, с запасами золота и серебра, с владениями и продовольствием, с обилием ценностей и зерна – все они стали таковыми из-за свершения дарения, из-за праведности, из-за самоконтроля. 

Существует, градоначальник, восемь причин и условий для разрушения семей. Семьи разрушаются из-за:

- царя,
- воров,
- пожара,
- наводнения,
- не нахождения припрятанного,
- провала в результате неумелого управления делами,
- появления в семье расточителя, который глупо тратит, транжирит, проматывает её имущество,
- непостоянства.

Таковы восемь причин и условий для разрушения семей. И когда существуют эти восемь причин и условий для разрушения семей, если кто-либо скажет обо мне так: “Благословенный практикует ради уничтожения семей, ради причинения горя семьям, ради разрушения семей” – то если он не отбросит этого убеждения и этого состояния ума, если не оставит этого воззрения, то тогда, как если бы его туда затянули силой, он окажется в аду”. 

СН 42.9

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Joy (13.06.2012), Kit (13.06.2012), Odvulpa (14.06.2012), Raudex (13.06.2012), Upornikov Vasily (29.06.2012), Алексей Е (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Леонид Ш (13.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.06.2012), Сергей Хос (13.06.2012), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012), Тао (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Существует, градоначальник, восемь причин и условий для разрушения семей. Семьи разрушаются из-за:
> - царя,
> - воров,
> - пожара,
> - наводнения,
> - не нахождения припрятанного,
> - провала в результате неумелого управления делами,
> - появления в семье расточителя, который глупо тратит, транжирит, проматывает её имущество,
> - непостоянства.


Никогда не понимал подобных перечислений в сутрах - о чем это и для чего(что это вообще означает?)?
Кривой перевод?

----------

Буль (14.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Никогда не понимал подобных перечислений в сутрах - о чем это и для чего(что это вообще означает?)?


Будда перечисляет 8 причин упадка семей. Что непонятного-то?

----------

Bob (14.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Будда перечисляет 8 причин упадка семей. Что непонятного-то?


Они абсурдны с т.з. логики.
Хотя что это я... 
Для непонимания у меня есть 8 причин. Я не понимаю из-за:
- царя,
- воров,
- пожара,
- наводнения,
- не нахождения припрятанного,
- провала в результате неумелого управления делами,
- появления в семье расточителя, который глупо тратит, транжирит, проматывает её имущество,
- абсурдности с т.з. логики.

----------

Кузьмич (14.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Они абсурдны с т.з. логики.


Я бы сказал иначе - абсурдно считать абсурдом эти причины .)

----------

Джигме (14.06.2012), Сергей Ч (14.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

Топпер, сомневаюсь я, что это слова Будды - вот и проверяю, как он завещал. П.Г.М. не страдаю, чтобы просто на веру все воспринимать.
Zom, потому что... см. Топпера?))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Существует, градоначальник, восемь причин и условий для разрушения семей. Семьи разрушаются из-за:
>  - царя,
>  - воров,
>  - пожара,
>  - наводнения,
>  - не нахождения припрятанного,
>  - провала в результате неумелого управления делами,
>  - появления в семье расточителя, который глупо тратит, транжирит, проматывает её имущество,
>  - непостоянства.
> ...


Перевод действительно небрежный.
Вот как выглядит этот фрагмент _Кула сутты_ в пер. Тханиссаро Бхиккху:

Headman, there are eight causes, eight reasons for the downfall of families. Families go to their downfall because of kings, or families go to their downfall because of thieves, or families go to their downfall because of fire, or families go to their downfall because of floods, or their stored-up treasure disappears, or their mismanaged undertakings go wrong, or in the family a wastrel is born who squanders, scatters, & shatters its wealth, and inconstancy itself is the eighth. These are the eight causes, the eight reasons for the downfall of families.
Т.е.: "Семьи [или семейства/рода] *разоряются/приходят в упадок* из-за:
-- правителей;
-- воров;
-- пожара;
-- наводнений;
-- иссякания накопленных богатств;
-- неумелого ведения дел;
-- появления в семье транжиры, бездумно тратящего, растрачивающего, проматывающего её достояние;
-- собственно непостоянства".

----------

AndyZ (14.06.2012), Echo (15.06.2012), Kit (14.06.2012), Raudex (14.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Перевод действительно небрежный.
> Вот как выглядит этот фрагмент Кула сутты в пер. Тханиссаро Бхиккху:


А может это у Тханиссаро небрежный ,) ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А может это у Тханиссаро небрежный ,) ?


Во как!.. %))

----------

Raudex (14.06.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Значит вы считаете абсурдными слова Будды. Чья это будет проблема: ваша или Будды?


Ну да, проблема спросившего. Он и попробовал ее решить, спросив на форуме, в том числе у сангхи.
 И какой ответ получил?..
Да и слова, оказалось, не совсем Будды, а переводчика, хе-хе...
   Не, ну правда, ПГМ!!

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Не нравится - не ешьте, делов то.
Как начнется семья/род разваливаться, проанализируете и проверите.
Другой момент, нужно помнить, что институт семьи во времена Татхагаты был немного другой.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну да, проблема спросившего. Он и попробовал ее решить, спросив на форуме, в том числе у сангхи.
>  И какой ответ получил?..
> Да и слова, оказалось, не совсем Будды, а переводчика, хе-хе...
>    Не, ну правда, ПГМ!!



 Будда говорит о том, что даяние не может быть причиной разрушения семей, и даже наоборот- все те богатые семьи что есть, с большим богатством и имуществом стали таковыми из-за свершения дарения, из-за праведности, из-за самоконтроля. И перечисляет иные причины по которым семьи действительно могут быть разрушены. Только об этом и речь. Точный перевод этих причин не меняет сути сказанного, так что ПГМ тут не причём, тут скорее буквоедство.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (15.06.2012), Тао (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Точный перевод этих причин не меняет сути сказанного, так что ПГМ тут не причём, тут скорее буквоедство.


Ну вот, пошло-поехало, начиная с игривого перевода стрелок на Тханиссаро Бхиккху...
А ведь речь идёт не о "переводе причин" : ), а о более точном переводе _слов Будды_.
В частности, в сутте сказано не о _разрушении_ семей (которое может происходить в силу самых разных причин, помимо перечисленных в тексте), а об их _разорении, обнищании_ и т.п.
И подобные ошибки/небрежности следует признавать просто по умолчанию, а не дружно защищать небуквоеда %), начудившего в поспешном переводе...

----------

Echo (15.06.2012), Raudex (14.06.2012), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Михаил Угамов (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну вот, пошло-поехало, начиная с игривого перевода стрелок на Тханиссаро Бхиккху...
> А ведь речь идёт не о "переводе причин" : ), а о более точном переводе _слов Будды_.
> В частности, в сутте сказано не о _разрушении_ семей (которое может происходить в силу самых разных причин, помимо перечисленных в тексте), а об их _разорении, обнищании_ и т.п.
> И подобные ошибки/небрежности следует признавать просто по умолчанию, а не дружно защищать небуквоеда %), начудившего в поспешном переводе...


Так я ж ни в коем случае не против выявления точности переводов, я против буквоедства. ) Ибо изначально речь шла о том, может ли дана быть причиной неблагополучия семей или нет.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так я ж ни в коем случае не против выявления точности переводов, я против буквоедства. ) Ибо изначально речь шла о том, может ли дана быть причиной неблагополучия семей или нет.


Уточнённый перевод фрагмента было дан _в ответ на другой вопрос_. Неужто не заметили этого? Почему? : )

----------

Кузьмич (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Да и слова, оказалось, не совсем Будды, а переводчика, хе-хе...
>    Не, ну правда, ПГМ!!


Ну что, дай тока повод и вылезет ехидство. Что тут можно сказать - переведите лучше, оригиналы доступны - вперёд.
Но в некоторой степени вы правы конечно,  я для себя давно решил, что если вижу в переводе нечто странное или просто некий очень важный фрагмент, то как мне не лениво порой - лезу в оригинал и пытаюсь выяснить всё точно.
По существу вопроса прав Сергей Чернявский: дана не вредна для семей. Чего тут рассусоливать то?

----------

Леонид Ш (15.06.2012), Тао (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да и слова, оказалось, не совсем Будды, а переводчика, хе-хе...
>    Не, ну правда, ПГМ!!


И в чём разница? я принципиальной между переводами не заметил. Одни и те же мысли, просто в изложении чуть разным русским языком. Придёт третий переводчик, и ещё по-своему напишет.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, сомневаюсь я, что это слова Будды - вот и проверяю, как он завещал. П.Г.М. не страдаю, чтобы просто на веру все воспринимать.
> Zom, потому что... см. Топпера?))


Если вы про Калама сутту, то Будда давал её не буддистам. А вот буддистам, как раз таки, нужно развивать веру в Три Драгоценности, в т.ч. и в слово Будды, ибо есть много вещей, которых вы понять не сможете, и которые нужно просто принимать. Об это уже множество раз на форуме говорили.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Алексей Е (08.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Т.е.: "Семьи [или семейства/рода] разоряются/приходят в упадок из-за:
> -- правителей;
> -- воров;
> -- пожара;
> -- наводнений;
> -- иссякания накопленных богатств;
> -- неумелого ведения дел;
> -- появления в семье транжиры, бездумно тратящего, растрачивающего, проматывающего её достояние;
> -- собственно непостоянства".


Благодарю. Несколько маленьких ошибок в переводе и такой разный смысл)
Я бы не удивился, если бы появился некто на форуме, опирающийся на тот перевод, который стал бы утверждать, например, что измена супруга не ведет к разрушению семьи(ведь сам Будда так сказал, вы не со мной спорите а с Буддой)  :Smilie:  Или, что непостоянство это лишь один из 8 факторов для разрушения семей)
P.S. А чей все-таки был перевод вначале(ну чтобы на будущее знать)?

----------

Вова Л. (15.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> А вот буддистам, как раз таки, нужно развивать веру в Три Драгоценности, в т.ч. и в слово Будды, ибо есть много вещей, которых вы понять не сможете, и которые нужно просто принимать. Об это уже множество раз на форуме говорили.


Топпер, вы укажете сутру, где написано, что *буддисту, главным образом, необходимо развивать веру в слова Будды, потому что большую часть его учения он понять не сможет*?

----------

Кузьмич (15.06.2012)

----------


## Bahupada

> да, я почему то думал что мн.ч kulā, а уточнять поленился, спасибо, убрал поскриптум


Возможна и такая форма в некоторых падежах. В именительном (кто? что?) для среднего рода чаще всего, насколько я понимаю, употребляется именно -āni.

----------


## Raudex

> Возможна и такая форма в некоторых падежах. В именительном (кто? что?) для среднего рода чаще всего, насколько я понимаю, употребляется именно -āni.


а kule это множественное число? я так порнимаю в нашем случае местный падеж ед.ч. ср.р, так? "в семье"

----------


## Bahupada

> а kule это множественное число? я так порнимаю в нашем случае местный падеж ед.ч. ср.р, так? "в семье"


В данном случае да, - местный падеж, только единственного числа: расточитель появляется где? - в семье.

P.S. Конец Вашего сообщения не дочитал. Да, все так.

----------

Raudex (19.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> P.S. Конец Вашего сообщения не дочитал. Да, все так.


я бывает редактирую посты потом позже, понимаю что это не вежливо, но уж простите  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

кое что исправил, спасибо Юй-Кану

----------

Юй Кан (19.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

исправил пожары и наводнения на "огонь" и "воду"
во первых потому что ближе к оригиналу
во вторых потому что шире охват, действием огня можно назвать и вулканы, и косвенно землетрясения
а воды - дожди, и косвенно ветра и засуху

но вообще конечно под этим 2 мя пунктами надо понимать любые катаклизмы природы, иначе действительно не понятно куда Будда отсёк целый набор бедствий, как то болезни, нападения дикого зверья и прочее

----------


## Bahupada

> _nanu_	ind.	(particle of affirmation) is it not? Certain; surely


Тут как раз лучше подходит "разве не?". Это ближе и к оригиналу, и к живой речи, и точнее по смыслу.

----------


## Bahupada

Еще пример с использованием upaghāta - из Тхерагатхи:

Vaṅgantaputta-upasena theragāthā

Na so upavade kañci, upaghātaṃ vivajjaye;
Saṃvuto pātimokkhasmiṃ, mattaññū cassa bhojane.

Если бы он не ругал никого, отказался бы от причинения боли,
Сдержанный в монашеской дисциплине, знал бы умеренность в еде.

Так как речь в этих гатхах старейшины идет о монахе, о его нравственном образе жизни, медитации и, в конечном счете, об освобождении от влечений, то upaghātaṃ vivajjaye нужно понимать не просто как отказ от убийства, но и от насилия вообще, то есть значение этого слова здесь мягче, чем "уничтожение", но и, соответственно, шире.

----------


## Raudex

> Тут как раз лучше подходит "разве не?". Это ближе и к оригиналу, и к живой речи, и точнее по смыслу.


я думал о чём то подобном, но на вопрос "разве не" в русском языке ответ "да" вызывает двоякое ощущуение, то ли "да", толи "вы правы, нет". товарищ ждёт именно подтверждение словам а не ставит их под сомнение, у меня был также  вариант с допиской в конце "не так ли" - "(это) так", ноо ведь слово nanu ближе к началу фразы, вроде как точнее с виду. Потому в итоге я предпочёл сertain, surely: "действительно ли" "верно ли" "правильно ли"

----------


## Bahupada

> я думал о чём то подобном, но на вопрос "разве не" в русском языке ответ "да" вызывает двоякое ощущуение, то ли "да", толи "вы правы, нет". товарищ ждёт именно подтверждение словам а не ставит их под сомнение, у меня был также  вариант с допиской в конце "не так ли" - "(это) так", ноо ведь слово nanu ближе к началу фразы, вроде как точнее с виду. Потому в итоге я предпочёл сertain, surely: "действительно ли" "верно ли" "правильно ли"


Бханте, у Вас в цитате из словаря объединены два раздела статьи про nanu. В одной говорится, что это утвердительная частица (part. of affirmation): surely, certainly.
Во второй части речь идет про вопросительную частицу (part. of interrogation): is it not.

Так как в данном случае задается вопрос, то имеет место как раз случай вопросительной частицы. К счастью, ответ на вопрос был развернутым и не дает повода для неоднозначного толкования.

----------


## Raudex

да, вы правы, я тут был не очень внимателен, не заметил в словаре точку с запятой, в рис-дэвисе всё чётче, но пожалуй я вернусь к своему старому варианту "не так ли"
ваш вариант мне всё таки не нравится, хоть ответ и развёрнутый, но всё равно чувство неопределённости

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Я вот читал и не мог понять, какая разница "уничтожают" или какойто другой глагол, ведь смысл один - разрушение, развал, разорение... приченение вреда.




> Здесь, например, в Удана 8.2., в выделенном предложении:
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...bana-II-sv.htm
> 
> Ну, для меня лично, это предложение, в таком виде, вообще бессмысленно. (У слова 'пронизан' должен быть объект: пронизан *чем*, например, пронизан красной нитью, пронизаны отверстиями, пронизаны жилками и т.д. Ну а тут: *пронизана 'знающим'!)
> Алексей Каверин, например, доверился переводу, и понял это так, как только и можно понять данное предложение, если только не посчитать его за бессмыслицу: 
> Жажда пропитана (пронизана) знающим. По типу такого примера:
> 
> И он, соответственно, ошибочно интерпретировал это предложение в некоем псевдо-дзенском смысле, что жажда, дескать, питается, обуславливается знанием. 
> 
> ...


На самом деле в обоих случая интерпритация будет иметь смысл.

В случае когда "жажда пронизана в том кто знает"
Можно понять с точки зрения загрязнения, где "знающий" является тем кто знает феномкны как те или инные, кто определет их, кто клеит этикетки, чей ум цепляется за феномены думая так : это стул, это стол, это хорошо, это плохо, это чёрное это белое... Кто думает двойственно. И следовательно тот кто созерцает свободен от двойственности

В случае когда "жажда пронизана ТЕМ кто знает"
Можно понять с точки зрения реализации, где "знающий" является тем для кого больш нет сомнений, кто не "верит" но знает лично и прямо кто освободися от всего

Оба варианта будутверны с точки зрения Дхаммы

(1)

----------

